# 09 Altma Coupe, Help Replacing Air bag Control Module!!



## imported (Jun 29, 2012)

My car has 2 air bags that have blown out. 
1. The left air bag on the ceiling of the car
2. The one inside the driver seat. 

I have bought both air bags from ebay and they are on their way. 

After some research i found out that i can have the "Air Bag Control Module" fixed by "my airbags.com"

I need help with the following:

1. Where is the air bag module LOCATED inside the 09 Altima coupe?
2. After i receive the module from my airbags.com do i just plug it in, reset the sensor by turning the car on and off and done?

Thank you!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

CAUTION:

Before servicing, turn ignition switch OFF, disconnect both battery terminals and wait at least three minutes.
Before disconnecting the air bag sensor unit harness connector, be sure to disconnect the harness connector of each air bag module and pre-tensioner seat belt to prevent air bag deployment by static electricity.
Do not use air tools or electric tools for servicing.
Do not use old bolts after removal; replace with new bolts.
Do not cause an impact to the diagnosis sensor unit by dropping etc. Replace the diagnosis sensor unit if it has been dropped or sustained an impact.
Replace the diagnosis sensor unit of deployed SRS air bag and deployed SRS front seat belt pre-tensioner. 

Disconnect the negative and positive battery terminals, then wait at least three minutes.
Disconnect connector of each air bag module and seat belt pre-tensioner. Refer to See: Air Bag\Service and Repair\Driver Air Bag Module\Removal And Installation, See: Air Bag\Service and Repair\Front Passenger Air Bag Module, See: Side Air Bag\Service and Repair\Side Curtain Air Bag Module, See: Body and Frame\Seats\Service and Repair\Removal and Replacement\Front Seat\Removal And Installation\Coupe, See: Seat Belt Systems\Seat Belt\Service and Repair\Removal and Replacement\Front Seat Belt\Removal And Installation.
Remove the center console. Refer to See: Body and Frame\Interior Moulding / Trim\Console\Service and Repair\Disassembly And Assembly.
Disconnect the diagnosis sensor unit harness connectors.
Remove the bolts, then remove the diagnosis sensor unit.

INSTALLATION
Installation is in the reverse order of removal.

CAUTION:

Be careful not to damage the diagnosis sensor unit harness.
After the work is completed, make sure no system malfunction is detected by air bag warning lamp.
In case a malfunction is detected by the air bag warning lamp, reset by the self-diagnosis function and delete the memory by CONSULT-III.
If a malfunction is still detected after the above operation, perform self-diagnosis to repair malfunctions. Refer to See: Testing and Inspection\Component Tests and General Diagnostics\Diagnostic Procedures\Diagnostic Procedure 1. 

ECU DISCRIMINATED NO. 

After replacing the diagnosis sensor unit, confirm that the diagnosis sensor unit identification is correct for the vehicle as equipped. Refer to See: Testing and Inspection\Scan Tool Testing and Procedures\On Board Diagnostic (OBD) System\CONSULT-III Function (Air Bag).


----------



## imported (Jun 29, 2012)

*took a risky move.*

Thank you for the great info. 

So i decided to remove the air bag module myself without taking it to the dealer because they would charge me 340 to change it. 

I disconnected the battery and waited 15 mins and removed the module WITHOUT DISCONNECTING THE OTHER AIRBAGS. I was very careful. Everything went well since no airbags popped. 

I took the module and sent it to
About-Us 
Because he charged $40.00 ($10 cheaper than everybody else)
I should get the module back some time next week.

ill update the forum once i get the module back and install it. Looking forward to removing the air bag lite:waving:


----------

